# Lights on an Ebike



## Beaker555 (Mar 9, 2019)

Hi All has anyone fitted lights to an bike by wiring into the bikes battery .
I have seen a video where the bike in question was what I have a Giant Trance E+1 pro orange and black . Giants have a switch on their controller for a light. I was just wondering if anyone else has done this and what lights are available and suitable that I can get as I would like to do this as well.
The video I saw doesn't advise what type of light was used other than it was a 6 volt so I assume that is what I need as well but I haven't really got a clue as to what I can or can't use, Just need something with high output 1500 plus lumens maybe that I can hard wire to my bike 

thanks in advance 
cheers


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I don't know why most of the motor manufacturers have such low outputs for lights. I thought I read Shimano was 6v @ 1amp, so Shimano can't run very powerful lights. Lupine lights has a system for Yamaha and they're know for powerful lights, but this one on high is only at 1100lm, which isn't bad. I bet Yamaha's output is low as well. 
Here's the link: https://www.lupinenorthamerica.com/Lupine_SL_SF_Hi_Beam_for_Yamaha_Drives.asp


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Beaker555 said:


> Hi All has anyone fitted lights to an bike by wiring into the bikes battery .
> I have seen a video where the bike in question was what I have a Giant Trance E+1 pro orange and black . Giants have a switch on their controller for a light. I was just wondering if anyone else has done this and what lights are available and suitable that I can get as I would like to do this as well.
> The video I saw doesn't advise what type of light was used other than it was a 6 volt so I assume that is what I need as well but I haven't really got a clue as to what I can or can't use, Just need something with high output 1500 plus lumens maybe that I can hard wire to my bike
> 
> ...


https://www.lightandmotion.com/shop/bike-lights/lights-for-e-bikes/seda-1800-e-bike


----------



## hibo3 (Aug 30, 2019)

Having gone through this exercise recently with a Shimano 8000 system, there are a few things to consider. The Shimano setup is limited to 6V/2A; 12W. For Yamaha, you first need to know the appropriate numbers. Then you need to know if the light you intend to use will work within these parameters.
I ended up with a Lupine Neo 850Lm, 10W; not specifically for E bike but possible to purchase without battery pack. I found Lupines' E bike specific lights too expensive.
L&M have an 800Lm and a 500Lm light suitable. I would expect the 1800Lm Seca to require around 20W so unlikely to be feasible. Gloworm's 1200 Alpha is around 12W and may work.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Just hook up your own light to your own battery.
Lots available from China. LED's now a days can be so bright, taking up very little Ah, so any ole 18650 pack will do.


----------



## hibo3 (Aug 30, 2019)

matt4x4 said:


> Just hook up your own light to your own battery.
> Lots available from China. LED's now a days can be so bright, taking up very little Ah, so any ole 18650 pack will do.


I think the idea was to attempt to utilise the bike's own juice so as not to have another battery hanging off the frame.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

I prefer them separate, to each their own. Dont want to leave the light on and drain the ebikes battery.



hibo3 said:


> I think the idea was to attempt to utilise the bike's own juice so as not to have another battery hanging off the frame.


----------



## hibo3 (Aug 30, 2019)

matt4x4 said:


> I prefer them separate, to each their own. Dont want to leave the light on and drain the ebikes battery.


With Shimano battery switched off, everything it powers is also off so no chance of draining battery.


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

I went in another direction. Instead of drawing from the ebike battery, taking power from it, I'm using a dyno hub powering up a Schmidt Edelux II front headlight and Schmidt SON tail light. Very happy with this system.

Of course my light system does not have the uber mega lumens everyone seems to want to employ on the trail and road, but it does just fine for me, both on the towpath trails and on the local roads.....








Schmidt SON28 dyno hub firing up a Schmidt Edelux II front headlight, mounted to my front rack.








Schmidt SON rear tail light. This is a constant-on tail light under German bicycle light laws; with no provisions for a flashing feature...








90 lux on this front headlight. It's full-on at about 5-6 mph. Automotive style light beam with a definite cut-off line at the top. When you come to a stop, as it is here in this photo, a stand-light within the front headlight is activated, taking power from an internal capacitor that powers the front and rear lights until you get rolling again. Ideal at stop lights, etc.

The wiring set up for my Haibike here feature's Schmidt's new coaxial wire plug; a very handy set up should I ever need to remove the front tire .

Costly? Yes. But it's the last light system I will ever need for this bike. It comes on everytime the front tire rolls, including a neat daytime running light feature for daytime running. Or with an additional wire harness and charging plug, it's capable of charging small electronics like my mp3 player or cell phone.

My Specialized Fatboy is similarly equipped, same hub, rear lamp, front headlamp is the Busch and Muller 100 lux light. You can say I'm sold on dyno lighting.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Its not all about Lumens, its about how the light is spread with the reflector in the light itself.

What is hilariously funny is when you go looking for an ebike on ebay. Countless sellers will state that their lights are 10,000 Lumens, or 25,000 Lumens which is complete BS. Its like stating an 18650 can having 8Ah. Absolutely craziness.


----------



## Flushing Shadow (Apr 11, 2019)

I use the Edelux 2 with dynohub from Schmidt as wel on my Big Dummy, really good indeed! For my new bike i opted for a Busch und Muller IQ-XE (E for ebike) wich can run on anything from 6 to 60VDC and puts a solid 150 lux on the road, with the same quality as the Edelux. i will run it from a pack of 18650's (12x).


----------



## iskjone (Sep 3, 2019)

I use cheap imported from China LED bike lights that can be recharged by its usb port and attached via a rubber strap. Installation time was 3 seconds and no worries about draining power from my Ebike. (True they need to recharged but they last much longer than my ebike battery.) I know nothing about lux or Ah or any of that other technobabble but I know what I can and can't see with my eyes and I feel my six dollar investment is just as effective in operation as anything available at any price. Elitist geeks ... feel free to pile on.


----------



## Flushing Shadow (Apr 11, 2019)

question is, do people coming towards you still see something after they have met you? or are they blinded for 15 minutes?


----------



## iskjone (Sep 3, 2019)

Always, blinded by my sight. If out on a State road, even for a short distance, the front strobe and rear flashers are on. It's legal and it's smart.


----------

